# The latest finished projects



## Tim s (Nov 19, 2022)

The chrome Le Tour is from the 70s and the other 2 are from the 80s. Which one is your favorite, second favorite and third. There are white walls somewhere in route for the red/white and blue bike. Have a great Thanksgiving everyone. Tim


----------



## bikerbluz (Nov 19, 2022)

Chrome is always a standout. I have a Prelude like that one, and red, white and blue is always great. I don’t care for the looks of the Super Sport quite as much, but I bet it is probably the lightest and fun to zip around on. Nice trio!


----------



## Quakertownrich (Nov 20, 2022)

I'm a 70's kinda enthusiast so...
Nice group, Tim!


----------

